# Wireless driver for Acer aspire 3610 not working



## ebo0763

I have the Acer aspire 3610 and i want to install "Broadcom 802.11 Network Adapter" Driver for the wireless lan.  When i start the setup, an error message says: "Error "Setup 1598" has occurred and Setup cannot continue." One guy said that it may be caused by the fact that my XP CD is not an original copy... What do you think I should do?

Original link to the Drivers page :

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/tm_2410.html


----------



## cugwuh182

You probably shud get the broadcom drivers direct from thier site, they probably wud be more recent than acer's.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

back up your stuff and do a disk to disk recovery by pressing alt + F10 at the acer splash screen when you boot up. It should still be there providing that you didnt delete the hidden partition called PQSERVICE.


----------



## The Midnighter

ebo0763 said:


> I have the Acer aspire 3610 and i want to install "Broadcom 802.11 Network Adapter" Driver for the wireless lan.  When i start the setup, an error message says: "Error "Setup 1598" has occurred and Setup cannot continue." One guy said that it may be caused by the fact that my XP CD is not an original copy... What do you think I should do?
> 
> Original link to the Drivers page :
> 
> http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/tm_2410.html



I know this is old, but I thought I'd post the answer incase anyone else encountered this problem - It's because you're running an x64 machine =P There are no wireless drivers for x64 operating systems. Shitty deal, yeah?


----------



## tboneson1

*Solution*

I just formatted my aspire 3610 recently and was having the same problem. I downloaded the drivers available on the Acer support site, but they only had the broadcom and the atheros drivers, and not the intel 2200 BG driver my system actually needed. Luckily, I found my old acer backup disc(which you create when you first power on your system) which had the correct driver, because I didn't find it on the Acer web site. I've uploaded a package with all three of the drivers for the different wireless cards used on these models of Acers. Try this link, if it doesn't work then do a google search for the intel 2200 BG wireless adapter driver and see if that helps. http://www.unrealpinky.com/uz2/ut99/...61080211BG.rar
Good luck!


----------



## bosing

It doesn't matter whether you have an orig copy of xp or not as long as the driver you are installing is for that OS platform, meaning, if you have xp, then the driver should be for xp and not vista. Likewise, if your OS is Vista , you should install a driver for Vista. It also matter if its 32 bit or 64 bit.
If you don't have an orig XP also, you will not be able to download the driver via microsoft update, so you will have to look in the manufacturer website or acer website. Good luck!


----------



## skyroket

tboneson1 said:


> I just formatted my aspire 3610 recently and was having the same problem. I downloaded the drivers available on the Acer support site, but they only had the broadcom and the atheros drivers, and not the intel 2200 BG driver my system actually needed. Luckily, I found my old acer backup disc(which you create when you first power on your system) which had the correct driver, because I didn't find it on the Acer web site. I've uploaded a package with all three of the drivers for the different wireless cards used on these models of Acers. Try this link, if it doesn't work then do a google search for the intel 2200 BG wireless adapter driver and see if that helps. http://www.unrealpinky.com/uz2/ut99/...61080211BG.rar
> Good luck!



I just wanted to reply and say THANK YOU!!!!  Your link no longer works, but I was able to sort through Intel's pages and find the 2200 driver in question.  I tried those two off the Acer website to no avail, and this Intel one worked!


----------

